# Over crowding



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Does any one have an idea on over crowding. My run is big enough with about 8m square per bird but how about the coops how would I know if they are overcrowded for laying and sleeping


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

colingm said:


> Does any one have an idea on over crowding. My run is big enough with about 8m square per bird but how about the coops how would I know if they are overcrowded for laying and sleeping


I have often seen it recommended that you have at least 4 square feet per chicken, in the coop. You can get by with less if they have enough/lots of room outside during the day ie: free ranging. More is better.
If they are overcrowded, you might see signs of stress like pecking each other and pulling feathers.

Kaax


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Great thanks, outside they have loads of space free range, they seem to be ok for sleeping but we just added more girls so I was wondering.


----------

